# Etui sans clavier pour iPad avec clavier (!)



## marko.24 (20 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

voilà, après 10ans de vie pro, je refais un court passage dans les amphi. Cette fois-ci, adieu les bloc-notes, bonjour l'iPad.

Je compte acheter 
* l'ultrathin keyboard de Logitech pour la prise de note en cours, rédaction de mémoires, etc...
* stylet bamboo pour la prise de note rapide mais surtout pour les équations maths et schémas (j'utiliserai MathType + Pages pour les rapport, c'est plus joli)

Et là, je cherche un étui de protection assez épais pour contenir l'iPad + ultrathin keybord.

Je précise que je souhaite avoir ces 2 objets (clavier, étui) bien distincts car je me dit qu'en situation réelle, je dois pouvoir alterner rapidement la prise de note au clavier et l'utilisation du stylet pour dessiner un graphe ou une équation.
Et avec l'ultrathin keyboard, ce changement de mode d'utilisation est bcp + rapide (soulever l'iPad, le mettre à plat, changer d'app et dessiner sur l'écran) qu'avec un étui clavier qui enserre l'iPad (plus lourd, plus volumineux sur le bureau...).

Donc, est-ce que vous connaisser un étui assez "épais" pour contenir iPad+clavier ?
bon, évidement, si vous avez un retour d'expérience sur ce sujet et des conseils, je suis preneur


----------



## Mak2k2 (24 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Ce que je peux penser pour le moment, est un étui déjà un clavier intégré comme celui-ce. Et si seulement on pourrait enlever le clavier fourni...ça vous aiderait.

Et logitech doit avoir quelque chose à proposer pour son clavier, il y a quand même une bonne marge à gagner là.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (9 Septembre 2013)

http://youtu.be/dYQOFB9M4DQ
Ce que je pense m'acheter pour accompagner mon clavier Apple sans fil.
Commande en cours. 
iPadOne, si tu m'entends


----------

